# Encodeing ,  mat' ego !  >:(

## -D`matt

Обясните пожалуйста, почему за всё ето время сушествования етих 

двух ОСей никто даже не пыталса зделать так что б они могли нормально обшятса друг с другом ? Есть форточка со своей windows1251 и линух с ваше 

хер знает какой кодоровкой ! Так обидно. Все питаютса в космос полететь ... а вот таких мелочей никто и незадумиваетса изправлять. Зделали как попало и  вперёд что то новое как попало делать. 

Ну так в итоге: КОИ8-Р или УТФ или чё ваше ? 

Бред какой то , честное слово.

Вон у меня сосед - китаец. Так у него на галимой винде 98 все 5000 китайских знаков печатаетса и нормально сидит и проблем не видит. Ешё и с русскими нет проблем. Я уже немеряно раз доки читал типа "русификация" и т.п. и всегда были проблемы с каким нить там чуваком под виндой пишушим порусски.

БРЕД!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dio

А в чём собственно проблема? Это в винде только CP1251 и CP866, а в linux под какой тебе надо кодировкой, под той и пиши

----------

